# The new Menzerna Powergloss S100



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Is now avaible at Car Care Europe :thumb:

http://store.carcareeurope.com/product.php?productid=16&cat=28&page=1


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

It certainly looks a lot thinner and easier to use than the previous version...


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been told its easier to use and to wipe off. But with the same amount of cut. I am waiting for my samples as I am writing this.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

holy crap he used alot :lol:

that much of the old stuff would do the whole car :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks Porta - that looks fast and an impressive finish left for a heavy compound.

does anyone know anything about the abrasives in this - diminishing, non-diminishing etc?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Mine arrived today. I tried the beta version and it's great, maybe the final version is even better.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Doh :wall: Just bought some more of the old stuff.

Still its un-opened so maybe eBay and get the new stuff


----------



## craigy123 (Jan 20, 2009)

thats looks pretty impressive stuff, defo on my next order as i've ran out of the old stuff anyway :thumb: any dealers in the UK have it in stock?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks impressive in terms of ease of use compared to the old version of Power Gloss which had a dryness to rival G3! The old version could finish LSP ready (well, hologram free is a better description) if you worked it long with regular water spritzes (very much like G3 again), this looks to finish equivalently but with less effort. Good stuff, as Menzerna were miles behind the competition in terms of an aggressive cutting compound.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Porta - that looks fast and an impressive finish left for a heavy compound.
> 
> does anyone know anything about the abrasives in this - diminishing, non-diminishing etc?


Dimishing, like the old one. My arrives next week, cant wait to try it.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing what this is like I have a litre bottle of the older S34 Powergloss that rarely gets used due to 3M Fast Cut plus beeing the best most aggressive compound for me will be interesting to see how it compares...


----------



## Car Care Europe (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello all

If you're interested on doing some kind of group buy feel free to email us, we can arrange something for you to get this new product from Menzerna.

P.S. I was the guy behind the polisher and I didn't use too much product :buffer:


----------



## Spinney100 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks much easier to use than the old stuff, which I find gives off a lot of dust, as DaveKG mentioned. Breezy mentioned that the 3M Fast Cut Plus gives the same level of cutting as the Power Gloss, but is it just as easy to use as the new Power Gloss?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I must say that I don´t like to use 3M fast cut +, due to the heavy petroleum smell. My head hurts and thats not a good sign, even if I am in a well ventilated area. Menzerna smells almost nothing.


----------



## craigy123 (Jan 20, 2009)

detalhe said:


> Hello all
> 
> If you're interested on doing some kind of group buy feel free to email us, we can arrange something for you to get this new product from Menzerna.
> 
> P.S. I was the guy behind the polisher and I didn't use too much product :buffer:


do you have any ideas on what the price would be for a bottle?:buffer:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Porta said:


> I must say that I don´t like to use 3M fast cut +, due to the heavy petroleum smell. My head hurts and thats not a good sign, even if I am in a well ventilated area. Menzerna smells almost nothing.


Proably explains me getting headaches and feeling queezy after a heavy FCP session!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

detalhe said:


> Hello all
> 
> If you're interested on doing some kind of group buy feel free to email us, we can arrange something for you to get this new product from Menzerna.
> 
> P.S. I was the guy behind the polisher and I didn't use too much product :buffer:


You need to contact WHIZZER in admin before organising any kind of group buy :thumb: (I don't think you're going to qualify for it, but you can speak to him anyway I suppose).


----------



## Car Care Europe (Apr 12, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> You need to contact WHIZZER in admin before organising any kind of group buy :thumb: (I don't think you're going to qualify for it, but you can speak to him anyway I suppose).


Thank you for the information, no need to worry, I wont bother anyone about it, just was trying to help anyone who would want to try the product before anyone else has it.

Take care :wave:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I got my sample of the new powergloss in the mail today :buffer:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

maesal said:


> Mine arrived today. I tried the beta version and it's great, maybe the final version is even better.


Mario, could you please share your findings with the new Powergloss? Great if you could compare it with 3M fast cut+ and Meguiars 105.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Porta said:


> Mario, could you please share your findings with the new Powergloss? Great if you could compare it with 3M fast cut+ and Meguiars 105.


Hi Marcus !! :wave:
Well, I have to test it more. I found that working the PG with high rpm's will produce worse results. I'm used to work the compounds at very high speeds (~2000 rpm), for example the Farécla Total Dry Use Compound, Fast Cut Plus, etc... but I feel that the new PG works better at much lower speeds, like Meguiars 105. The results I achieved at the moment are nice but I could get better results in less time with the Farécla and the 105. But, as I said, I have to continue testing the product. For example, the first time I used the Farécla I didn't liked it, but after trying it 2-3 times it impressed me, lots of cut, nice working time, great finish, easy to use, etc...
I'll share my next experiences when I use it again, maybe this weekend.
Cheers Marcus !! :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Porta.
What I need to know is - will this work on Ceramic paints?
The old version never did and unfortunately Menz 203 and SIP are sometimes too weak for the hard ceramics and the scratch resistant powder coats


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Matt, I don´t know but all I can say that the new compound is very pleasant. Easy to spread, don´t dust so much(almost nothing), leaves a good gloss(with a foamed wool) and is easy to remove. Oh and it had a nice cut as well. I am more then happy :buffer:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I just bought a bottle today! It's now time for :buffer:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Any updates guys? I have only tested this a couple of times but I am starting to love it. It cuts nice but yet finishes off very nice. I followed up with powerfinish on a light polishing pad and the paint came out flawless 

PO100S and PO203S is a recomended combo by Menzerna for a old and neglected paints, and its a awsome combo - thats for sure :thumb:


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Today tested and I just loved this new S100. No dustin like old PowerGloss and you can work much longer time with it. Ofcause I did the hole range S100-> PO203S ->PO106FA -> PoorBoys White Diamond -> Zaino Z-2Pro -> Dodo Juice Supernatural

And result  yes just perfect


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

anyone know when some of the UK stockists will be getting this?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes we have it in stock now, fresh in :thumb:

I can't link to it, but it's unders polish > Menzerna

Cheers Tim


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Yes we have it in stock now, fresh in :thumb:
> 
> I can't link to it, but it's unders polish > Menzerna
> 
> Cheers Tim


But I can :thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...litre/menzerna-power-gloss-s100/prod_221.html


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Yes we have it in stock now, fresh in :thumb:
> 
> I can't link to it, but it's unders polish > Menzerna
> 
> Cheers Tim


Tim, are you going to include the new S100 version of Power Gloss in the Menzerna Sampler Kit? I'd love to have the kit, then.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

1999grad said:


> Tim, are you going to include the new S100 version of Power Gloss in the Menzerna Sampler Kit? I'd love to have the kit, then.


bump :buffer:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Thanks Porta.
> What I need to know is - will this work on Ceramic paints?
> The old version never did and unfortunately Menz 203 and SIP are sometimes too weak for the hard ceramics and the scratch resistant powder coats


Must be your technique mate as I along with most have never had any problems in this case. I wouldnt even say that some of the latest ceramiclears are even that hard in all honesty...

I've used the new PG a few times now, must say it's a huge improvement on the old one but it's still not something that I'll use alot as it will be OTT for alot of applications


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Audi's can be rock hard but the rest of the ceramiclears and powder coat clears (powdered paint) is reasonably hard but about medium-hard 

Haven't used Menzerna to correct paint for some time and wont be in future
Gtechniq P1 is our first choice but can be useless on the real hard ceramics
Guess thats why I soften clearcoat some times, smarter than using PG and hi temp EC


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I polished a Audi A4 -07 this week and found out a large bird turd mark on the hood.
My original plan was to wetsand it with 2000 and 4000, then polish it out. But, I decided for a coolshine compounding spot pad and S100. Spread it out on 900 rpm, bumped it ou to ~1600 rpm for 5-6 slow passes until the compound was starting to break down. Switched pad to a coolshine finishing spot pad and did the refining at 900 rpm for a couple of passes.

The bird turd mark was no more. I love this compound.


----------

